# [solved] "Hardware Error" in dmesg

## lordalbert

Hi,

i've done dmesg command, and i saw this line:

```

[ 2703.008435] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

```

What it could be? How can i investigate to understand that error?Last edited by lordalbert on Mon Jun 23, 2014 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> What it could be? How can i investigate to understand that error?

 

lordalbert ... you should first check/read this ... it may be a false positive.

Should things point to an acutal machine check exception then you can use app-admin/mcelog to log them.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## lordalbert

ok, thank you.

It seems be an cpu-temperature problem...

Indeed, it give me also this

```

[ 3156.010433] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 47)

[ 3156.010435] CPU2: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 47)

[ 3156.010437] CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 47)

[ 3156.010439] CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 47)

```

----------

## khayyam

lordalbert ... hmmm, you might try replacing the thermal paste, cleaning the fan(s) and heatsink, and/or improving ventilation, etc (dependent on what type of machine this is).

best ... khay

----------

## lordalbert

yes, it is what i want to do. I have a notebook (Samsung serie 7, Chronos). I tried to open, but screws are like butter, when i try to unscrew them with screwdriver, the + cutting is damaging, they lose they shape (i hope you understand, i not so able to speak english, about this topic  :Very Happy:  ).

In the few screws i can unscrew, i saw that samsung put on them a paste to block the remove of the screw... so it was difficult...

An advice: don't buy samsung product!  :Wink:  They have a low quality... also my notebook i paid 1'100€

----------

## krinn

Look at "emerge -1 mcelog", good tool (for non temp mce errors it will help)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lordalbert,

In English English we would say that you chewed up the heads of the screws.

There is a much more expressive slang term - "graunched"

As you have a notebook, the cooling will be poor as its designed to fit into a small space.  Thats a design feature.

There is little you can do about it.

----------

## lordalbert

i know...

Now i'm using a "coller for notebook". A base with fan, on which put netbook. It seems better  :Wink: 

Now it gives me no more hardware errors, so i think the problem is that...  Thank you!

----------

